# Name a premium juice you like, someone will reply with a cheaper juice that tastes similar!



## Alex (24/2/16)

reddit link: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._a_premium_juice_you_like_someone_will_reply/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

BLACKBIRD
BLACKBIRD 
BLACKBIRD!

Lol... but I doubt there's anything like it out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

Looking through the comments, looks like there's a pretty solid Milk and Honey clone.
I will post it in DIY

Reactions: Like 1


----------

